# Amazon Page - Not Loading Full Page



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

For some reason, in Safari, when I go to the Amazon website, the top part of Amazon, where the Amazon header and search box, are missing. It just brings up the categories (books, music, etc) on the right, and what I last viewed.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried clearing the cache or resetting Safari?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

It was a Glims feature I had turned off - allow Glims to display full page.


----------

